# السلام عليكم من كان لديه نسخه من هذه الكتب فبرجاء أرسالها وبارك الله فيكم



## زكريا الامير1 (20 يناير 2013)

Open pit mine planning and design​​Surface mining​​Mine management​​APCOM = Application of computer and operation research in the minerals industry​​


----------



## alshangiti (22 يناير 2013)

Simlar. Book. 

SME Mining Engineering Handbook - Howard L. et al eds Hartman, Scott G. ed Britton, Jan M. ed Mutmansky - Google Books


----------



## alshangiti (22 يناير 2013)

كتاب. فى نفس الموضوع. 

الحصول على الكتاب المطبوع
لا تتوفر أي كتب إلكترونية.

Amazon.com
*
البحث في مكتبة
كافة البائعين*»
مكتبتي
سجلي
الكتب على Google Play
Open Pit Mine Planning And Design, المجلد 1


Willam Hustrulid, Mark Kuchta
0 مراجعات
Taylor & Francis, ١٥‏/٠٤‏/٢٠٠٦ - 1000 من الصفحات
Outstanding textbook designed for courses in surface mine design, open pit design, geological excavation engineering and in advanced open pit mine planning and design. The step-by-step introduction to mine design and planning enables a fast-path approach to the matter by undergraduate and graduate students. The excellent, user-friendly software guides the student through the planning and design steps, and the drillhole data sets allows the student to practice the described principles in diverse mining properties case examples. The large number of illustrative examples and case studies, together with the exercises and the reference lists at the end of each chapter, provide the student with all the material needed to study effectively the theory and application methods of open pit mine planning and design.

Volume 1 deals with the fundamental concepts involved in the planning and design of open pit mines. Subjects covered are mine planning, mining revenues and costs, orebody description, geometrical considerations, pit limits, production planning, mineral resources and ore reserves, and responsible mining. Volume 2 deals with CSMine, a user-friendly mine planning and design software that was developed specifically to illustrate the principles involved when applied in practice. It includes CSMine software, a CSMine tutorial, a user's guide and various orebody case examples. Although intended as student course material, many practitioners have used it as a practical reference guide.

المزيد »
ما يقوله الناس*-*كتابة مراجعة

لم نعثر على أية مراجعات في الأماكن المعتادة.
كتب ذات صلة

›
Open Pit Mine Planning and Design
W Hustrulid Staff

Open pit mine planning and design
American Institute of Mining, Metallurgical, and Petroleum Engineers

Surface Mining
B. A. Kennedy

Introductory Mining Engineering
Howard L. Hartman, Jan M. Mutmansky

Orebody modelling and strategic mine planning
Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy

Surface mining
American Institute of Mining, Metallurgical, and Petroleum Engineers

Slope Stability in Surface Mining
W. A. Hustrulid

Computer-assisted mineral appraisal and feasibility
Marvin P. Barnes
‹
مراجع لهذا الكتاب

من الكتب الأخرى


Geologic and Mine Modelling Using Techbase and Lynx
<span dir=ltr>Martin Lloyd Smith</span>‏
معاينة محدودة - 1999

Mine Planning and Equipment Selection 2000
<span dir=ltr>G. N. Panagiotou</span>‏,<span dir=ltr>T. N. Michalakopoulos</span>‏
معاينة محدودة - 2000
جميع نتائج بحث الكتب »
من الباحث العلمي من Google

Na Czym Polega Ekonomiczna Optymalizacja KopalŃ Odkrywkowych?
Leszek JURDZIAK
Mine haul road maintenance management systems
RJ Thompson, AT Visser
Restoration of a Mine Pit Lake from Aquacultural Nutrient Enrichment
Richard Axler, Shane Yokom, Craig Tikkanen, Michael McDonald, Henry Runke, Dwight Wilcox, Bruce Cady - 1998 - Restoration Ecology
Metodologias para o Planejamento de Cavas Finais de Minas a Céu ...
Frederico Augusto Rosa do Carmo
جميع نتائج الباحث العلمي »
مراجع من صفحات الويب

Tmecca : Fundamentals of Open Pit Mine Planning & Design by ...
Fundamentals Of Open Pit Mine Planning & Design. 정가, 0원. 판매가, 0원 + 수수료 (0% DC). 적립금, 0(0%). ISBN10, 9054101830. ISBN13, 9789054101833 ...
tmecca.co.kr/ detail/ detail_book.html?isbn=9789054101833

=.^--^=...WWW.PBFORBOOK.COM...=^--^=
Open Pit Mine Planning & Design. ผู้แต่ง :. Hustrulid. สำนักพิมพ์ :. taylor&francis. พิมพ์ครั้งที่ :. 2. ปีที่พิมพ์...
www.pbforbook.com/ page_new5/ moredetail.asp?ID=79919

Open Pit Mine Planning And Design, 2nd Edition, Pack - Boek ...
Open Pit Mine Planning & Design · € 219,95 gratis verzending, Levertijd: 2 - 4 weken. totaal prijsvergelijk van 3 winkels Vergelijk alle prijzen ...
boeken_engels.beslist.nl/ boeken_engels/ d0000363923/ Open_Pit_Mine_Planning_And_Design__2nd_Edition__Pack.html

S0370-446720060003 Rem: Revista Escola de Minas Rem: Rev. Esc ...
... céu aberto otimizadas Ouro Preto HUSTRULID W. KUCHTA M Open pit mine planning & design: fundamentals Open pit mine planning & design: fundamentals 1995 ...
artigos.scielo.br/ S0370-446720060003.xml

db
195, 광산_33, |, Open pit mine planning & design Vol.2, W.Hustrulid, ,, M.Kuchta, |, aaBalkema, |, 1995, |, 반납, |, |||admin ...
rockeng.snu.ac.kr/ library/ library_list.xls

حول المؤلف*(2006)

William Hustrulid has more than 40 years of experience in mining engineering. He has worked all over the world as a Professor of Mining Engineering, in R&D positions and as a consultant. He currently holds the rank of Professor Emeritus at the University of Utah and manages Hustrulid Mining Services in Bonita Springs, Florida.

Mark Kuchta has almost 20 years of experience in mining engineering, research and teaching and has worked in the United States and Sweden. At present, he is an Associate Professor of Mining Engineering at the Colorado School of Mines.

معلومات المراجع


العنوان	Open Pit Mine Planning And Design, المجلد 1
Balkema-proceedings and monographs in engineering, water, and earth sciences
المؤلفون	Willam Hustrulid, Mark Kuchta
الإصدار	2, تمت مراجعته
الناشر	Taylor & Francis, 2006
رقم ISBN (الرقم الدولي المعياري للكتاب)	0415407419, 9780415407410
عدد الصفحات	1000 من الصفحات
*	*
تصدير الاقتباس	BiBTeX*EndNote*RefMan
معلومات حول كتب Google - سياسة الخصوصية - *شروط الخدمة* - معلومات للناشرين - الإبلاغ عن مشكلة - مساعدة - ملف Sitemap - صفحة*‏Google الرئيسية
©2012 Google


----------



## alshangiti (24 يناير 2013)

آخى العزيز. ابو حمزه السلفى. نعم. ليس لدى نسخة من الكتاب. وأوضحت. ان. الكتاب المرفق. هو. Similar. اى. مشابه فى الموضوع. لان. المواضيع. متشابهة. وشكرا. واذا كان لديك. الكتاب. الرجاء تزويد. أخينا بنسخه منه. وشكرا. اخوك. يحى. الشنقيطى.


----------



## طارق البخاري (18 أكتوبر 2015)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

تجد هذه الكتب على الروابط الآتية (متأخرة لكن قد يستفيد منها الغير):

http://bookzz.org/book/2572950/0dad8a
http://bookzz.org/book/2324099/0dc262
http://bookzz.org/book/2318866/1ad84b
http://bookzz.org/book/2199574/248661


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 سبتمبر 2016)

زكريا الامير1 قال:


> Open pit mine planning and design​
> Surface mining​
> Mine management​
> APCOM = Application of computer and operation research in the minerals industry​



ضع اسم الكتاب المطلوب في صندوق البحث للموقع التالي (الكتب الاربعة موجودة).

http://website.informer.com/visit?domain=bookzz.org


----------



## Kw.i (1 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا للغاية


----------

